# Can't see Touchpad as a drive



## Seneca (Apr 6, 2012)

Mod Type:: Mod

Difficulty:: Difficult

Mod Base:: CyanogenMod

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Hi guys,

i've got a problem: I can't see my Hp Touchpad with Android as a drive in Windows so because of that i can't put my videos or music on it.

My second problem is: Reboot, i see the menu, but i can't pick - webOS boot. I just can't.

What can i do about it?

Sorry for my english









HP Touchpad
moboot 0.3.5
ACMEInstaller2
Alpha 2


----------



## Seneca (Apr 6, 2012)

Well i figured it out: Just press the volume button. Sorry, my fault









But about the videos and music? Do i have to put them on it under WebOS?


----------



## noseph (Feb 19, 2012)

In order to connect your CM9 Touchpad to your PC you need to enable MTP under Settings/Storage/USB Computer Connections. I personally use Wifi Media Sync Tablet to transfer files.


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

Connect to PC > Settings > Storage > Top right corner with three vertical dots > USB Settings > MTP


----------



## mpullan (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't see touchpad as a drive, after running acmeUninstall.


----------

